# Profile Pictures



## ~emz~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm trying to post a picture as my profile picture but a memo came up that said uploading failed. I'm not exactly a computer genius and I don't know what to do. If anyone has suggestions....


----------



## AMANINTHEKITCHEN (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure..it's quite simple.
You need to save a picture that you like to your desktop.
Ex: (1) Go to Google and type in chicken wing (if you wanted to be represented by a chicken wing
(2) Right click on the picture and choose *save as..*and name it Chickenwing and *save to desktop.*
(3) Go back to the your discuss cooking control panel.
(4) Check..*use your own avatar*
(5) *browse...desktop...chickenwing*
(6) save

Good Luck! Let me know if this helps!

Regards,
a man in the kitchen . com


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Make sure it is the right size and the right format, gif, jpeg, jpg etc....


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I tried again using both of your advice and it still won't work. I checked the size and it is way under, but it still says that the uploading didn't work.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

If it is acceptable size, saved on your computer, and in the right format it may just be a glitch in the site right now. Come back to it another time after you have logged out and logged back in, or after a re-boot of the computer.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

~emz~ said:


> Thanks for the help. I tried again using both of your advice and it still won't work. I checked the size and it is way under, but it still says that the uploading didn't work.


 

You have a profile picture. It shows when I click on your name. It's yellow with snowflakes. Are you wanting an avatar? A picture to show under your name when you post? If so, that is a different process. Go to user cp up on the dark blue ribbon, edit avatar, then you browse to pick the picture you want. Save changes.


----------



## AMANINTHEKITCHEN (Feb 17, 2008)

It will show up right away.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

There you go, you did it.


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay I think I've got it now. I was under the impression that they were the same thing, so when I tried to upload it again, thinking that it just hadn't shown up yet, it wouldn't work because it was already there. Thanks again for putting up with the lack of smarts.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

~emz~ said:


> Okay I think I've got it now. I was under the impression that they were the same thing, so when I tried to upload it again, thinking that it just hadn't shown up yet, it wouldn't work because it was already there. Thanks again for putting up with the lack of smarts.


 
Not lack of smarts. You learn things as you go along. Noone knows everything about forums until you ask or play around and figure them out, but, it's easier and quicker to ask questions.


----------

